# Phrag. Apollo 'Christmas Eve' (Fritz Schomburg x kovachii)



## Drorchid (Dec 24, 2014)

This is the the third Phrag. Apollo that we have bloomed and is a second generation Phrag. kovachii hybrid, and is a cross between Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Pink Princess' and kovachii 'Tesoro Morado'. The first two out of this cross were kind of disappointing as they were kind of pink in color, as I was hoping that this cross would have inherited more of the purple tones from its kovachii parent and grandparent (after all this cross is 75 % kovachii). Finally the third seedling got the colors we were hoping for. It is still opening, but I was too excited to wait to show you the flower...The shape looks like a minature kovachii flower, but more important is the color on this seedling. It is really amazing! The color is hard to describe and hard to capture on a photo, especially as it is a cloudy day here on this Christmas Eve morning in Minnesota, but I would describe the color as heavily saturated, and in-between Burgundy Red, Magenta and Tyrian Purple (in-case you are wondering what Tyrian Purple is:http://colors.findthedata.com/l/300/Tyrian-Purple). On the photo below, the color shows up more burgundy, in real life it is closer to the Tyrian Purple color. I think it is a color we haven't seen before in any Phragmipedium hybrid, so that is kind of cool, and promising! The plant is still relatively small, so the flower size is also still small (7 cm across), but I think as the plants mature, the flower size will increase..

Anyway here is a picture of the flower and plant (I will post more pictures on Monday...):








Have a Merry Christmas everyone!
Robert


----------



## phraggy (Dec 24, 2014)

That is a beautiful kovachii hybrid . What a fantastic job you've done. I'm in awe!!

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2014)

That is very cool! Best to all as well

Any bidders? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Dec 24, 2014)

*2nd gen kovachii hybrids*

At last we see a 75% kovachii hybrid and one that is going to be very dark. Very interesting. I am really looking forward to seeing the fully open flower 
David


----------



## eaborne (Dec 24, 2014)

A wonderful hybrid and I'm glad we can get darker flowers from it!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 24, 2014)

I had to use your link to see what Tyrian Purple is... I like Tyrian Purple!
Looking forward to seeing the next pictures.
Really nice!


----------



## eteson (Dec 24, 2014)

Soo nice! Please post another picture once fully open to see the final colour.
Congrats for this great Phrag!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!!  The Devil made me do it! 
looks like a baby Pk, hopefully easier to grow, congrats. I am curious to see what the other attempts at a purple color, x schlimii, x fischeri, etc come out as.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 24, 2014)

Gorgeous! :drool: And it looks...cuddly? Anyway, I want to pet it.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2014)

Truly amazing!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 24, 2014)

This looks fantastic. You folks do some incredible hybridizing and this is no exception. Congrat's!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey guys... A song is playing in my head... White Christmas... but the lyrics are:

"I am... dreaming of Phraaaaag..... like this...
Just like this gorgeous Apollo..."

OK I stop singing...


----------



## troy (Dec 24, 2014)

I like it!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2014)

Incredible color!


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2014)

looks like first generation kovachii hybrids produce size, but the second generation gives the color. this is truly something new and different!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 24, 2014)

That is spectacular!! 
I would have never imagined to have kovachii hybrids when I first heard of its discovery! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 24, 2014)

I definitely like the big, round shape! Can't go wrong with the color either.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 25, 2014)

that is great


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 25, 2014)

Gorgeous! That is a very interesting colour!


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2014)

The color is gorgeous, but to my eye the velvet texture of the flower is
just outstanding. It's a nicely balanced flower as well.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2014)

Robert, do you have pictures of the other plants that have bloomed?


----------

